# Kenmore upright freezer 9v battery



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I do not know for sure because I've never seen one but my best guess would be it operates an alarm if you lose power to the freezer and the temp rises too much.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

It's odd. Because we purchased a used freezer a couple years ago and last week it started to act up.

Move all food to another freezer, pulled the back cover and no frost, evap fan turning. Shut it down for 30 mins and turned it back on. It started freezing again. Frost on the evap coils and has been running for five days -20.

Today I heard an alarm and started checking. Evap frosted and evap fan turning. Up to 0 deg. Tried to reset alarm and it would not shut off. Found the battery missing so I installed a battery and alarm reset. 

Whats confusing is that it has been working for the last two years just fine without the battery.

Has been 4 hours and it is down to -10.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there also a thermometer on the door with a digital read out? 
Read your manual or Goggled your model # and down loaded one yet?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Is there also a thermometer on the door with a digital read out?
> Read your manual or Goggled your model # and down loaded one yet?


The freezer does not have a temp display on the door. It has a FF or fast freeze button, an alarm reset button and an up/down temp set buttons.

I have tried to google the model number for the manual and have viewed the manual but, it does not tell why or why not the battery matters.

I think I actually think I have a defrost timer issue or a thermostat issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there also a thermometer on the door with a digital read out? 
Read your manual or Goggled your model # and down loaded one yet?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on repairclinic.com and hit repair help.
Going to need your full model#.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Plumber101 said:


> I have a Kenmore upright freezer and it requires a 9v battery.
> 
> What purpose does the 9v battery play in the operation of the freezer.
> 
> There is a sticker on the front of the freezer that says the the freezer may not operate correctly without the battery.


i went here lot's of item's go here and if info help's 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=kenmore+freezer+what+the+battery+for+


----------

